# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Tìm xác máy phay CNC BT40

## Thichtuusacdaisu

Như tiêu đề, em cần tìm xác máy phay CNC đầu BT40, giá khoảng dưới 50tr bác nào có hoặc biết chỗ nào có nhiều xác máy pm giúp em 0909179396!

Em xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ  :Big Grin: 

Cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## dungtb

của em lại là BT30

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> của em lại là BT30


em gắng hỏi xem có con nào không, con của bác vẫn đẹp mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Như tiêu đề, em cần tìm xác máy phay CNC đầu BT40, giá khoảng dưới 50tr bác nào có hoặc biết chỗ nào có nhiều xác máy pm giúp em 0909179396!
> 
> Em xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ 
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác!


thêm 20tr lượm con đầy đủ luôn đi, chạy mach 3, xy step 5 pha, z servo mítu, thay dao bằng điện, con này cơ là zin của cnc 100% và lúc mua máy còn trên 90%, giờ cũng còn mới và chính xác, vì làm đồ chơi cây nhà lá vườn chứ không chạy dịch vụ, lấy về lượm tiền luôn, tui gác kiếm rồi nhưng vẫn giữ em này làm đồ chơi khi cần, hàng tuyển mà,  giờ nếu bác có duyên thì gả luôn, tks.

lưu ý, chạy 3 năm nay chưa lỗi lầm gì, lượm vốn cũng lâu lắm rồi  :Smile:

----------


## thuannguyen

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...ay-cnc-350x500
đầu bt30 được k bác

----------


## Diyodira

một số ae đã gọi và xin hình qua zalo, thôi thì mình post hình lên đây để ae tham khảo luôn nhé.

hành trình máy 300 x 700
bt40
dùng điện 3pha 380v









tks

----------


## len_ken

> một số ae đã gọi và xin hình qua zalo, thôi thì mình post hình lên đây để ae tham khảo luôn nhé.
> 
> hành trình máy 300 x 700
> bt40
> dùng điện 3pha 380v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác diyodira ơi, một con cơ bé bé như của bác giá tầm bao nhiêu vậy ạ

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác diyodira ơi, một con cơ bé bé như của bác giá tầm bao nhiêu vậy ạ


không bé đâu nha bác, hơn 2 tấn đó, lúc mua còn đầy đủ điện nó nặng tầm 3 tấn, lúc đó mua 20k/kg.

----------


## truongkiet

Con bàn nâng thần thánh

----------


## ductrung

> Như tiêu đề, em cần tìm xác máy phay CNC đầu BT40, giá khoảng dưới 50tr bác nào có hoặc biết chỗ nào có nhiều xác máy pm giúp em 0909179396!
> 
> Em xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ 
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác!


bác cần xác máy hành trình bnhiu e đang có con bt40 atc hành trình tầm 400x600

----------


## truongkiet

Bán bao nhiu

----------


## Diyodira

một số kinh nghiệm xin chia sẻ với ae

lâu nay ae cứ nghĩ mua xác máy là đơn giản, thực sự mua xác máy vô cùng khó khăn và phức tạp, một con máy thay đổi hệ điện thì thành công và giá trị hay không, phần lớn là ở xác máy, vì vậy xác máy mà phạm một lỗi nào đó xem như là ve chai.
mình mua cũng quá 1 chục xác rồi, mua dùm có, cho mình có, mua xác không có nghĩa là đến nhìn thấy cái xác máy trơ trọi mà xem mua, xin thưa rằng từ cái máy còn đầy đủ đến cái xác trơ trọi là một sự rủi ro rất lớn cho dàn cơ của máy, phần lớn thấy xác máy vậy thì nên tránh xa cho đỡ mất công sức thời gian, cho dù nó có mới đi chăng nữa, cái này thì dài dòng không nói hết được, trừ trường hợp mua về để dùng, vì công sức để xem và đánh giá 1 dàn cơ không hề rẻ. 
quan niệm mua xác máy của mình xưa nay thì, việc nói mua xác máy là cách nói cho đơn giản dễ hiểu của dân mua máy chung chung, nhưng riêng với máy cnc thì phải gọi là đi mua máy chết, có nghĩa là mua xác máy trên cơ sở máy còn nguyên thủy (giảm được nhiều rủi ro cho dàn cơ hợn), rồi sau đó tùy thỏa thuận mà mua nguyên cả máy, hoặc mua mà không có phần điện và động cơ (hoặc giữ lại động cơ) v.v... rất nhiều kiểu thỏa thuận, nếu mua nguyên máy thì dễ rồi, còn mua mà bỏ lại phần điện, động cơ thì chính người mua phải dám sát việc tháo dỡ (khâu này cực kỳ quan trọng), nếu bỏ qua khâu dám sát thì coi như hỏng.
như mình hay mua thì: đặt cọc, hẹn với chủ bãi thời gian tháo dỡ, đúng giờ thì khi có mặt mình mới tiến hành (nhớ làm thủ tục "đầu tiên" cho mấy ae tham gia), mà mình chủ yếu mua nguyên máy, nên linh kiện đầy xưởng và phải kinh doanh bán bớt là đây  :Smile: 

tks

----------


## ductrung

> Bán bao nhiu


Mua không có cả bt50 lun

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> bác cần xác máy hành trình bnhiu e đang có con bt40 atc hành trình tầm 400x600


Dạ em kiếm được máy rồi bác nhé!

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> một số kinh nghiệm xin chia sẻ với ae
> 
> lâu nay ae cứ nghĩ mua xác máy là đơn giản, thực sự mua xác máy vô cùng khó khăn và phức tạp, một con máy thay đổi hệ điện thì thành công và giá trị hay không, phần lớn là ở xác máy, vì vậy xác máy mà phạm một lỗi nào đó xem như là ve chai.
> mình mua cũng quá 1 chục xác rồi, mua dùm có, cho mình có, mua xác không có nghĩa là đến nhìn thấy cái xác máy trơ trọi mà xem mua, xin thưa rằng từ cái máy còn đầy đủ đến cái xác trơ trọi là một sự rủi ro rất lớn cho dàn cơ của máy, phần lớn thấy xác máy vậy thì nên tránh xa cho đỡ mất công sức thời gian, cho dù nó có mới đi chăng nữa, cái này thì dài dòng không nói hết được, trừ trường hợp mua về để dùng, vì công sức để xem và đánh giá 1 dàn cơ không hề rẻ. 
> quan niệm mua xác máy của mình xưa nay thì, việc nói mua xác máy là cách nói cho đơn giản dễ hiểu của dân mua máy chung chung, nhưng riêng với máy cnc thì phải gọi là đi mua máy chết, có nghĩa là mua xác máy trên cơ sở máy còn nguyên thủy (giảm được nhiều rủi ro cho dàn cơ hợn), rồi sau đó tùy thỏa thuận mà mua nguyên cả máy, hoặc mua mà không có phần điện và động cơ (hoặc giữ lại động cơ) v.v... rất nhiều kiểu thỏa thuận, nếu mua nguyên máy thì dễ rồi, còn mua mà bỏ lại phần điện, động cơ thì chính người mua phải dám sát việc tháo dỡ (khâu này cực kỳ quan trọng), nếu bỏ qua khâu dám sát thì coi như hỏng.
> như mình hay mua thì: đặt cọc, hẹn với chủ bãi thời gian tháo dỡ, đúng giờ thì khi có mặt mình mới tiến hành (nhớ làm thủ tục "đầu tiên" cho mấy ae tham gia), mà mình chủ yếu mua nguyên máy, nên linh kiện đầy xưởng và phải kinh doanh bán bớt là đây 
> 
> tks


Cảm ơn những chia sẻ của bác! 

Em thì cũng thuộc dạng gà, với lại ở Đà Nẵng cũng hạn chế mấy khoản này. May vừa rồi cũng nghía được con máy ở Đà Nẵng rồi.

Anh em thảo luận chia sẻ kinh nghiệm tiếp cho anh em đi sau học hỏi. Chúc các bác kiếm được con máy ưng ý!

----------

Diyodira

----------


## truongkiet

> Mua không có cả bt50 lun


gửi hình đi

----------

